# Nintendo Wii



## waruikazi (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey folks

This is more of a public service announcement. 

Nintendo Wii tennis is not excercise. I'm sick of all the fat unhealthy people saying that the Wii is good for fitness. It is not! Walking is good for fitness, playing real tennis is good for fitness, riding you bike is good for fitness but playing a stupid video game is not good for fitness. 

You think it is good for fitness because because you are so lazy that you haven't moved your body in a good 20 years and you have forgotten what it is like to exert any energy.

Nintendo Wii tennis is not excercise!


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree! They say all that stuff about how good it is for your exercise and fitness but really i don't think it is. If you think about it, if you play wii tennis without the remote you're just moving your arm side to side. HAHA! But of course its SO much fun


----------



## Noongato (Sep 23, 2009)

Hahaha, yeah like changing the channel with the remote exercises my fingers.
Perish the thought of ever having to get up and change the channel on the tv! Thats a full hike!


----------



## arbok (Sep 23, 2009)

but... i just bought a wii fit :S now how will i work on my pectorals ):


----------



## Khagan (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like someone is mad they lost at wii tennis.


----------



## rubysnake (Sep 24, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Sounds like someone is mad they lost at wii tennis.



:lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 24, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Sounds like someone is mad they lost at wii tennis.



Someone has the irrates with a fatty at work who loves to talk about how fit she is getting from playng the Wii.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 24, 2009)

arbok said:


> but... i just bought a wii fit :S now how will i work on my pectorals ):


 Do pushups on it


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 24, 2009)

but you burn so many calories.... somethinglike 7 calories per set... must be getting fit...


roflmao, fat mofo's


----------



## pdsn99 (Sep 24, 2009)

~$450 for Wii + accessories
~$200 For Wii Fit
~$1200 for TV

OR

Run around the block - FREE
Pushups, Situps, Squats and Lunges out the backyard - FREE

Gotta love society these days.


----------



## Steman (Sep 24, 2009)

i read an article in the paper the other day about QUT doing a study on wii fit and if it actually has any effects on increasing your gneral fitness levels. over a 2 week period they are doing 30 minutes a day to find out if it actually works.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 24, 2009)

It is actually good excercise for those who can't move too well through arthritis, or any skeletal degenerative condition. Full tennis courts would be an impossible idea........ but the Tennis, and other games on the wii is an excellent tool for getting up and moving about when one usually can't.

As for the following:
Run around the block - FREE
Pushups, Situps, Squats and Lunges out the backyard - FREE
the activities may be free to do, but the cost afterwards to some pain wise and joint wise would be astronomical. As doctors say, anything that gets a person off a seat and moving around is a positive in the right direction.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 25, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> roflmao, fat mofo's



its stupid comments like this that make over weight people NOT want to go for a walk/jog around the block..... the fear of people looking/pointing and laughing at someone trying to loose weight.I hear stupid comments like this all the time(its a good thing i couldnt give a crap what others think about my size) if people feel more confidant playing wii in the comfort of their own homes good luck to them,at least they are trying to do something about it......


----------



## Tristan (Sep 25, 2009)

pft Wii may not be "working out" BUT at the end of the day if it gets people doing something rather than nothing well i don't see any thing wrong with that, people need to start somewhere and if its fun at least there is a chance they will keep doing it and more people will start doing it as well. 

/my 2cents


----------



## nicman72 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure all the marketing directors at Nintendo are thinking about everyone's health at the end of the day... LOL! I don't think Wii was ever designed to do anything except compete against the other consoles and make $$$ for Nintendo. Mind you, I've got one, but not for fitness hehe. But each to their own. It's a novel console, so good on 'em.


----------



## nicman72 (Sep 25, 2009)

> It is actually good excercise for those who can't move too well through arthritis, or any skeletal degenerative condition. Full tennis courts would be an impossible idea........ but the Tennis, and other games on the wii is an excellent tool for getting up and moving about when one usually can't.



Dipcdame, I bet not many people even considered your angle. Wii-habilitation has actually been around (in some form) almost since the console came out.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 25, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> It is actually good excercise for those who can't move too well through arthritis, or any skeletal degenerative condition. Full tennis courts would be an impossible idea........ but the Tennis, and other games on the wii is an excellent tool for getting up and moving about when one usually can't.
> 
> As for the following:
> Run around the block - FREE
> ...



No it's not good excercise for anyone doing it. That's what they tell themselves and that's why they are still fat. Start eating healthy and try going for walks lol. 



Tristan said:


> pft Wii may not be "working out" BUT at the end of the day if it gets people doing something rather than nothing well i don't see any thing wrong with that, people need to start somewhere and if its fun at least there is a chance they will keep doing it and more people will start doing it as well.
> 
> /my 2cents



I don't see anything wrong with it, just don't call it excercise lol. It's a computer game lol not a fitness regime.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 25, 2009)

.........what good would eating healthy do for a disintergrating spine? and how does one go jogging with same? Please tell me, then I wouldn't be 'fat' as you so delicately put it. I have only put weight on because of my inability to move around easily without excruciating pain for hours after. Neither painkillers or anti inflammatories don't help neither.

People who are so damned judgemental make me thoroughly sick, judge the PERSON, NOT the appearance.

We bought a wii especially so I COULD get up and about and do something, and make it pleasureable to do so, taking my mind off the pain I am experiencing at the time. For some, it is the only excercise they can do, and as someone else said earlier in this thread, better to do SOMETHING than nothing atall.

Nicman, agreed, even some nursing homes are using them because it gets their residents up and ACTIVE............................ EXCERCISING, in other words!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 25, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> .........what good would eating healthy do for a disintergrating spine? and how does one go jogging with same? Please tell me, then I wouldn't be 'fat' as you so delicately put it. I have only put weight on because of my inability to move around easily without excruciating pain for hours after. Neither painkillers or anti inflammatories don't help neither.
> 
> People who are so damned judgemental make me thoroughly sick, judge the PERSON, NOT the appearance.
> 
> ...



LOL it is a video game! Not excercise! That's like saying lifting a cheeseburger to your mouth is excercies for you arms and then chewing it is excercise for your mouth. No it is eating, not excercising haha.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbo said:


> its stupid comments like this that make over weight people NOT want to go for a walk/jog around the block..... the fear of people looking/pointing and laughing at someone trying to loose weight.I hear stupid comments like this all the time(its a good thing i couldnt give a crap what others think about my size) if people feel more confidant playing wii in the comfort of their own homes good luck to them,at least they are trying to do something about it......


 
i agree 100% with hobbo
when i was at my bigger size i was to embarassed to go to the gym, for a walk etc because of people like YOU TWENTYB that would make nasty comments.
tottaly unneciassary twentyb you "ugly mofo" ps - made me feel sooo much better abbout my self being able to put others down - thats where u get your jollys from isnt it ?


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 25, 2009)

Delta Goodrem would lie to me!......


----------



## miss2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> Delta Goodrem would lie to me!......


 
huh>???


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 25, 2009)

miss2 said:


> huh>???



Are you saying she would?


----------



## miss2 (Sep 25, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Are you saying she would?


 
maybe>? i dunno im confused ...waaaaa


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 25, 2009)

miss2 said:


> maybe>? i dunno im confused ...waaaaa



Don't cry, come 'ere i'll give ya a hug!


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 25, 2009)

i only play wii fit cause its fun


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 25, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> LOL it is a video game! Not excercise! That's like saying lifting a cheeseburger to your mouth is excercies for you arms and then chewing it is excercise for your mouth. No it is eating, not excercising haha.



........................................................................... still waiting for your alternative to what I COULD do for excercise then.................... which is.......................................??????????


----------



## Sel (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbo said:


> its stupid comments like this that make over weight people NOT want to go for a walk/jog around the block..... the fear of people looking/pointing and laughing at someone trying to loose weight.I hear stupid comments like this all the time(its a good thing i couldnt give a crap what others think about my size) if people feel more confidant playing wii in the comfort of their own homes good luck to them,at least they are trying to do something about it......



Agree with hobbo... a good friend of mine is on the bigger side, and she is so self concious about it. She works fulltime (with me ) has a hubby and 2 kids so doesnt have time for walkng/gym etc...she bought a wii and uses wii fit everynight and has actually lost 7 kgs so far..couldnt be happier for her


----------



## kakariki (Sep 25, 2009)

Gordo, sorry dude but you are not entirely correct. Movement from a chair can help improve fitness for those who have NO CHOICE! Anything that moves muscles is beneficial to improving theoverall health of an individual & as has been stated, some people are unable to run around the block, work out etc. WII fit falls into that category. As with any excercise, it will only be of benefit if it increases heart rate etc which if played properly, wii can do. With any excercise, it is only as good as you make it. Not everyone is slim, different people have different builds & the sooner that is recognised, the better imo. The comments made about fat people getting off their fat bums & working out show the ignorance some of the people here truly have for others. Get out in the real world & really look around. There are people of all shapes & sizes, abilities & disabilities. Try looking beyond that, you will be pleasantly surprised I think. As far as Dipc is concerned, she is twice the person a lot of you will ever be, her heart is pure gold imo!! You go you WII fit people. I applaud you all!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 26, 2009)

Haha i just watched some of the Wii fit trailers! lol What a crack up.

*Nintendo Wii is not excercise!​**It's a computer game in disguise!​**You should try this on for size!​**Our friends at Nintendo are telling lies!​*
Same as Dance Dance is not real dancing lol. Oh no i'll really put my flame suit on for that one!!! Bahahaha! Oh'hoho I really crack myself up sometimes! You have to be born with this type comedy genius, there 'aint no learning what i've got!!! LOL


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Haha i just watched some of the Wii fit trailers! lol What a crack up.
> 
> *Nintendo Wii is not excercise!​*
> *It's a computer game in disguise!​*
> ...




I think you will actually find it's very good for cardio.

Anyways would rather watch grass grow than play gay-f-l:lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 26, 2009)

Freemason2250 said:


> I think you will actually find it's very good for cardio.
> 
> Anyways would rather watch grass grow than play gay-f-l:lol:



You see this seems to be one thing that alot of 'large' people don't understand. Just because you don't like one particular sport doesn't mean that you wont like any. Whilst i recognise the tranquility and benefits for the mind that taking some solitary peaceful moments in your life and watching the grass grow have to offer, I hope that i can persuade you into finding a sport that you will enjoy. 

Perhaps you could try yoga. Although it offers relatively little cardiopulminary work it does deliver an excellent core body work out and helps gently strengthen most muscles in the body that are used for many other types of fitness. Not to mention the strong benefits to the mind and soul, which i would argue far exceed those of watching grass grow.

An often overlooked, but excellent form of fitness, is the age old art of walking. This is a form of excercise that requires no equipment, not even clothes if done on certain beaches or in the privacy of your own home. I find the true beauty of walking to be the simple fact that it can be done anywhere at anytime.

Now i'm hearing you saying 'I can't play physical sport Gordy.' To this i respond with a chuckle and a smile that of course, we all get to a stage in our lives where contact sports are no longer an option. 'What do we do then Gordy?' I hear you ask. The answer is simple, Badminton! This is a great, age old sport, that can be enjoyed by people from all walks of life and different levels of fitness. The advantages of beating a cock over a net are many. The speeds of the cock are limited allowing even the slowest moving and slowest reacting people to smack it back over the net. Not to mention it is great fun too!


----------



## jinin (Sep 26, 2009)

arbok said:


> but... i just bought a wii fit :S now how will i work on my pectorals ):


BAHAHAHA.....Bench Press mate. lol


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You see this seems to be one thing that alot of 'large' people don't understand. Just because you don't like one particular sport doesn't mean that you wont like any. Whilst i recognise the tranquility and benefits for the mind that taking some solitary peaceful moments in your life and watching the grass grow have to offer, I hope that i can persuade you into finding a sport that you will enjoy.
> 
> Perhaps you could try yoga. Although it offers relatively little cardiopulminary work it does deliver an excellent core body work out and helps gently strengthen most muscles in the body that are used for many other types of fitness. Not to mention the strong benefits to the mind and soul, which i would argue far exceed those of watching grass grow.
> 
> ...



I don't ever remember saying it should be used as the only form of exercise, all i said was it is very good for cardio vascular workouts....and yes one of the best cardio workouts can be done with a towel!

P.S I box


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 26, 2009)

Freemason2250 said:


> I don't ever remember saying it should be used as the only form of exercise, all i said was it is very good for cardio vascular workouts....and yes one of the best cardio workouts can be done with a towel!
> 
> P.S I box



Excellent, but like i have said Wii boxing is not excercise!


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Excellent, but like i have said Wii boxing is not excercise!


 i dont think thats what he means?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 26, 2009)

lizardsNturtles said:


> i dont think thats what he means?



Excellent! What did he mean?


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Excellent! What did he mean?


 by the way he said it, it sounded like he does real boxing


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 26, 2009)

lizardsNturtles said:


> by the way he said it, it sounded like he does real boxing



Boxing what?


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 26, 2009)

a boxing bag?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 26, 2009)

lizardsNturtles said:


> a boxing bag?



O Rly?


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is boxing.
[video=youtube;wiSYTNJDvUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiSYTNJDvUg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Sep 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Excellent, but like i have said Wii boxing is not excercise!


Oh yeah? Tell that to my heart rate and sweat glands after a couple of rounds of wii boxing. LOL :lol:

i'm sure there are much more successful ways to lose weight and get fit, but if you actually let yourself get "into" it when you play wii, you can get pretty worked up.

i've only played it a couple of times. Maybe if you are already a fit person, you can play wii without breaking a sweat. If it gets your heart rate up and gets you sweaty -its "exercise" right?

oh and ashtanga yoga is actually a fantastic cardio workout.

btw, i cant believe what a debate this has brought on!


----------



## smacktart (Sep 26, 2009)

its better for you then playing xbox at least your using energy that burns fat....... eat heathy and play wii fit and tennis and wii resort = skinny


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> Oh yeah? Tell that to my heart rate and sweat glands after a couple of rounds of wii boxing. LOL :lol:
> 
> i'm sure there are much more successful ways to lose weight and get fit, but if you actually let yourself get "into" it when you play wii, you can get pretty worked up.
> *
> ...



You see this is where i disagree. I have a great many a friends who love to play WOW, i can tell you first had that they get sweaty and their heart rates go through the roof while playing. They are all still fat slobs though.



smacktart said:


> its better for you then playing xbox at least your using energy that burns fat....... eat heathy and play wii fit and tennis and wii resort = skinny



'Better' Is a relative term. Still doesn't make it good for you lol. Eat healthy and play Wii fit and Wii tennis and Wii resort = FAIL!


----------



## Duke (Sep 27, 2009)

War, it sounds to me like you're a bit pissy at the attention your colleague is getting at work.
If she thinks it's working for her, then good on her! Stop acting like a little princess that isn't getting her way. Step back a bit, and give her the attention and respect that the colleague of yours deserves.
Her playing Nintendo Wii may just well put her on the track to a healthy and active lifestyle.


You're 24 years old FFS, grow up.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 27, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> roflmao, fat mofo's



I hate to be the one to break it to you... but... here goes, you're overweight. I know that sounds mean (I guess it is) but it's a bit silly to laugh at people for being 'fat mofos' (as you so delicately put it) if you're overweight yourself.


Wii fit is exercise. It might not be as good as some types of exercise, but if people have fun exercising, they're more likely to do it, and do more of it. People who are overweight after doing wii fit are no different from people who do loads of exercise and are still overweight, weight loss is 70-80% diet and the rest exercise, so people who continue to eat the same and exercise lots will have a lot of difficulty losing weight.



waruikazi said:


> They are all still fat slobs though.



^ (probably) because they have issues with their diet.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2009)

Duke said:


> War, it sounds to me like you're a bit pissy at the attention your colleague is getting at work.
> If she thinks it's working for her, then good on her! Stop acting like a little princess that isn't getting her way. Step back a bit, and give her the attention and respect that the colleague of yours deserves.
> Her playing Nintendo Wii may just well put her on the track to a healthy and active lifestyle.
> 
> ...



If attention means how many people notice you trust me she couldn't get attented any more. Trust me no one can miss her... LOL!!!

What does FFS mean? Fierce Fatties Salute?! 

Nintendo Wii is not excercise!


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 27, 2009)

for f's sake waruikazi


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok Kazi, so when does the stirring stop????? When you're bored enough with it???????


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Ok Kazi, so when does the stirring stop????? When you're bored enough with it???????



Bored enough with what?


----------



## Earthling (Sep 27, 2009)

Actually, I know a guy who uses Wii as part of his therapy exercise. 
He is a quadriplegic with very limited movement in his arms (none in legs) and playing Wii is a form of entertainment and exercise.
Horses for courses


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 28, 2009)

EXACTLY~, Earthling.............. Kazi seems to be trying to be just that much arrogant, and enjoying stirring the pot................. I'd take no notice if I were you................. obviously, one with such tunnel vision with no compassion for others not so 'perfect' as they are are not worth worrying about. Hitler started that way!!!!!!! Trying to perfect a perfect person!!!!! Loook where he ended up!!! ?LOL


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> CLOWN WARS - those that can, do - those that can't - RUN!!!!!!



Heheheehe run lol. 

I also dispute riding of horses as a form of excercise, for people that is, fantastic fitness for horses.

A Nintendo Wii is entertainment not excercise lol.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 28, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Heheheehe run lol.
> 
> I also dispute riding of horses as a form of excercise, for people that is, fantastic fitness for horses.
> 
> A Nintendo Wii is entertainment not excercise lol.


 
clearly your not a horse rider then! depending on your horse and what schooling your doing it takes a lot of physical strength to ride a horse (properly) u also need to be fit


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 28, 2009)

Oi GORDO SHUT UP OR I WILL BELT YOU WITH MY TUCKSHOP ARMS!!! .....agrees with hobbos and most on here ...any form of exercise shouldnt be frowned upon ...the fact that this woman is making an effort and gaining confidence playing the game should be good enough ...it might not be your form of exercise but each to their own ....now bugger off and leave us more comfy built people alone ...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Oi GORDO SHUT UP OR I WILL BELT YOU WITH MY TUCKSHOP ARMS!!! .....agrees with hobbos and most on here ...any form of exercise shouldnt be frowned upon ...the fact that this woman is making an effort and gaining confidence playing the game should be good enough ...it might not be your form of exercise but each to their own ....now bugger off and leave us more comfy built people alone ...



That's a bit rough redbelly, you're making me feel a bit sad. Kicking me out of my own thread an all :cry: i think i've been quite gracious thus far. Although it was never intended for them i have still entertained the 'Wii is excercise crew' by allowing them to vent their frustrations in coming to terms with the fact that computer games are entertainment and not fitness. I can totally accept that some people are feeling a sense of loss now they realizing what Wii really is. 

If we look at the 5 stages of greif (Anger, Denial, Bargaining, Depression and Acceptance) and then look back over this thread we can see atleast three, possibly four, of the first stages occurring... 

Anger


Dipcdame said:


> .........what good would eating healthy do for a disintergrating spine? and how does one go jogging with same? Please tell me, then I wouldn't be 'fat' as you so delicately put it. I have only put weight on because of my inability to move around easily without excruciating pain for hours after. Neither painkillers or anti inflammatories don't help neither.
> 
> People who are so damned judgemental make me thoroughly sick, judge the PERSON, NOT the appearance.
> 
> ...



Denial


Brown_Hair said:


> Delta Goodrem would lie to me!......



Bargaining


smacktart said:


> its better for you then playing xbox at least your using energy that burns fat....... eat heathy and play wii fit and tennis and wii resort = skinny



Depression


miss2 said:


> maybe>? i dunno im confused ...waaaaa



All that is possbly missing is the final stage... acceptance. Who will be the first? :lol:

Everyone needs to remember, you are your own person and no one is the boss of your body. I would never make you do something you don't want to do, but i will try and persuade you by using logic and common sense. C'mon folks Nintendo Wii is entertainment not excercise. 

(Lol that this thread has gone as far as it has, I can't beleive people are still arguing that Wii is excercise!)


----------



## imalizard (Sep 28, 2009)

Waruikazi, are you talking about one game or the whole wii in general?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

imalizard said:


> Waruikazi, are you talking about one game or the whole wii in general?



Originally i was talking about Wii Tennis. Then folks started saying 'Na'ah Gordon, Wii Fit Gives you abs and buns of steel.' So i did a bit of research, loled a little and generalized my statement to Wii in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 28, 2009)

awwwwwww Gordo ITS not that I dont like you and its not that I care if you have a problem with us fattys ...its the fact that you look so good in that wedding dress ... ..
.really though just to let you skinny folk know ..us fattys do realise we are heavy built .
.we dont need you skinnys telling us ..and yes some may be in denial ...but over all most of us know the so called health risks etc etc it is flogged into us day in day out by the media and we are often made the joke of the day amongst alot of people ..
.I think this is where you so called greyhounds need to back off ...you may not be carrying around the extra kilos ..this is true ...but alot that say and torment bigger people are quite insecure about their own looks and so by picking on a heavier person makes them feel good ...that type of behaviour is only short lived and sooner or later you skinny ones will either end up on a drinking binge and your kidneys will suffer and you will be misserable or you could join our side and be happy and jolly just like santa ...
and also alot of you havent reached the middle age spread yet .......anyway alot would rather sleep on a comfy couch then an ironing board ..


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> awwwwwww Gordo ITS not that I dont like you and its not that I care if you have a problem with us fattys ...its the fact that you look so good in that wedding dress ... ..
> .really though just to let you skinny folk know ..us fattys do realise we are heavy built .
> .we dont need you skinnys telling us ..and yes some may be in denial ...but over all most of us know the so called health risks etc etc it is flogged into us day in day out by the media and we are often made the joke of the day amongst alot of people ..
> .I think this is where you so called greyhounds need to back off ...you may not be carrying around the extra kilos ..this is true ...but alot that say and torment bigger people are quite insecure about their own looks and so by picking on a heavier person makes them feel good ...that type of behaviour is only short lived and sooner or later you skinny ones will either end up on a drinking binge and your kidneys will suffer and you will be misserable or you could join our side and be happy and jolly just like santa ...
> and also alot of you havent reached the middle age spread yet .......anyway alot would rather sleep on a comfy couch then an ironing board ..



Woooaaah Silver, Wooaahh Boy, just hold on a second! 

This isn't about fatties! This is about Nintendo Wii! You can be fit to the extreme and still be overweight, have a look at nearly any amateur sporting competition. You will find a great number of fat people running around having a great time and getting fit... unlike those on the Wii.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 28, 2009)

YOUR QUOTE WARUIKAZI: I'm sick of all the fat unhealthy people saying that the Wii is good for fitness. (Gordo this is the line that got us fatties a bit ticked off ..) if you were aiming at simply saying that a wii game isnt a good source of exercise ..then you should have just generalised it by saying UNHEALTHY PEOPLE(which would imply everyone sizes) but you used the word FAT ...so it sort of did imply this was a shot at fat people ...if this was simply a misunderstanding then thats all good ...its like presuming every skinny person that is showing excessive bony bits ,that they must be suffering an eating disorder and a mental one like bulimia or anorexia..to which you know this isnt the case at all .


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> YOUR QUOTE WARUIKAZI: I'm sick of all the fat unhealthy people saying that the Wii is good for fitness. (Gordo this is the line that got us fatties a bit ticked off ..) if you were aiming at simply saying that a wii game isnt a good source of exercise ..then you should have just generalised it by saying UNHEALTHY PEOPLE(which would imply everyone sizes) but you used the word FAT ...so it sort of did imply this was a shot at fat people ...if this was simply a misunderstanding then thats all good ...its like presuming every skinny person that is showing excessive bony bits ,that they must be suffering an eating disorder and a mental one like bulimia or anorexia..to which you know this isnt the case at all .



I assure you RBB this is all about the Wii, I'm not a fatist i have fat friends, I'm just yet to hear anyone other than a fatty saying the Wii is good for fitness!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 28, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I assure you RBB this is all about the Wii, I'm not a fatist i have fat friends, I'm just yet to hear anyone other than a fatty saying the Wii is good for fitness!


 Ok then US FATTIES forgive your greyhound bony bum then :lol::lol::lol::lol:
I am still jealous that you look so dam hot in that wedding dress though :evil:
BAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 28, 2009)

want to loose wait get a treadmill, I want one of those but there to much money, I need to loose a few (maybe 20kg) :lol:


----------



## imalizard (Sep 28, 2009)

I believe some wii games can give you a work out. Others wii games even those that you say don't can give people exercise. One of the first type of exercise game (Wii sport) will give you a gentle work out. You can make it more harder by putting alot of effort into your movements.

Have you tried other exercise wii games Waruikazi? Some can really work up the sweat. I'm pretty fit and some can be fun and you can learn activities from them. I have learnt heaps of yoga moves and strange stretching and muscle positions! You might not realize it but you do lose weight and build muscles. My dads side of the family has a history of bad backs. He has been doing back exercise on "Wii Fit" and "Cardio workout" and he says it really helps.

The Wii is no different then doing push up, sit ups,step ups, running, doing yoga etc. What about the people that buy exercise videos and yoga videos? You should be commenting on them to. Yes you don't get the feedback from a personal trainer or yoga teacher but you still get the benefits.

Some of my family members really like doing wii fit and cardio workout because they get embarrassed when doing in front of others. I don't get embarrassed working out in front of other but I prefer it when I'm alone. That way you can't get teased or bullied if you look funny doing it. I like some of the running exercises because I can run my own way. I don't move my arms much when I run and I get pointed at and laughed at when out running. It doesn't effect me because I have came first in many running events.

All im saying to you Gordo is that even though you think it is not an exercise...it is. Try some other games and go on hard difficulty. Come back after an hour of intense workout and share your experience.

Daniel


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's a big hug for you, you know who you are!


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 28, 2009)

Welll......... I guess I SHOULD admit to doing SOME sport, nothing like horseriding though Kazi................ I'm practicing for the Luge................................a great adrenaline rush as one lays on the bed, assuming the position, and imagining hurling at an alarming rate down the luge track.......................... now THAT's brilliant excercise, gives the mind and imagination a fantastic workout!


----------



## miss2 (Sep 28, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Here's a big hug for you, you know who you are!


 
lol


----------



## ravan (Sep 28, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Welll......... I guess I SHOULD admit to doing SOME sport, nothing like horseriding though Kazi................ I'm practicing for the Luge................................a great adrenaline rush as one lays on the bed, assuming the position, and imagining hurling at an alarming rate down the luge track.......................... now THAT's brilliant excercise, gives the mind and imagination a fantastic workout!



*giggles*
adrenalin rush!
thats fantastic


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Welll......... I guess I SHOULD admit to doing SOME sport, nothing like horseriding though Kazi................ I'm practicing for the Luge................................a great adrenaline rush as one lays on the bed, assuming the position, and imagining hurling at an alarming rate down the luge track.......................... now THAT's brilliant excercise, gives the mind and imagination a fantastic workout!



Now an adrenaline rush gets the heart rate going! That is cardio!


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 28, 2009)

Duke said:


> War, it sounds to me like you're a bit pissy at the attention your colleague is getting at work.
> If she thinks it's working for her, then good on her! Stop acting like a little princess that isn't getting her way. Step back a bit, and give her the attention and respect that the colleague of yours deserves.
> Her playing Nintendo Wii may just well put her on the track to a healthy and active lifestyle.
> 
> ...



I agree

War your acting like a child, maybe you should stomp your feet,fold your arms and storm off in to your room because nobody agrees with you.:cry:
As I said before lots of light movements are excellent for cardio, you will also find that it's also excellent for asthma.
I don't think anyone is saying that it's the only form of exercise you should do!

Did you ever take in to cosideration that some people don't have the time to do rigoress exercise due to work and family?
I think we would all love to get out there and kick a football around with our mates but some of us have to grow up and act like adults who have responsibilities which don't include time for going out exercising on a regular basis.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

Freemason2250 said:


> I agree
> 
> War your acting like a child, maybe you should stomp your feet,fold your arms and storm off in to your room because nobody agrees with you.:cry:
> As I said before lots of light movements are excellent for cardio, you will also find that it's also excellent for asthma.
> ...



I am stomping my feet and waving my arms! Can't you see??? And it is a brilliant form of cardiovascular excercise!!!  Perhaps you should have a tanty every now and then!.

No no here comes my best idea yet! Instead of going on the Wii wait until someone else gets on first and then hav e a spazz at them for beating you to it! I tell you getting those arms flailing and feet stomping would be far greater for your health than sitting on that box all evening.

Oh and just for future refernce you are in the bargaining stage of denial.


----------



## anntay (Sep 28, 2009)

what about all the wii injuries?? and besides you dont need to exurt yourself when you can play all the games sitting down and just flicking your wrist lol. well i score better that way LMAO


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

anntay said:


> what about all the wii injuries?? and besides you dont need to exurt yourself when you can play all the games sitting down and just flicking your wrist lol. well i score better that way LMAO



Well like the name suggests (Wii injuries) the damage that is done to the body is only small, i guess that is one of the good things about a Wii.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW................ you mean........ I got it right???? YAY............... will have to practice lots more then!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> WOW................ you mean........ I got it right???? YAY............... will have to practice lots more then!!!!!



Got what right?


----------



## jessb (Sep 28, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Badminton! This is a great, age old sport, that can be enjoyed by people from all walks of life and different levels of fitness. The advantages of beating a cock over a net are many. The speeds of the cock are limited allowing even the slowest moving and slowest reacting people to smack it back over the net. Not to mention it is great fun too!


 
AND you get to say "cock" a lot which is always a good laugh! :lol:


Waruikazi, I am totally with you. Good fun - yes. Expensive - yes. But to call Wii "exercise" as opposed to "standing up and waving your arms a bit in front of the telly, instead of sitting down in front of the telly" is hilarious! SUCH denial!

I would also question how good some of it is for your body. After a drunken, uber-competitive Wii boxing session with my husband's best mate, I could hardly move my arms for about a week after over-extending my arms after every punch, instead of stopping short when hitting a bag/pads if you are really boxing.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 29, 2009)

jessb said:


> AND you get to say "cock" a lot which is always a good laugh! :lol:
> 
> 
> Waruikazi, I am totally with you. Good fun - yes. Expensive - yes. But to call Wii "exercise" as opposed to "standing up and waving your arms a bit in front of the telly, instead of sitting down in front of the telly" is hilarious! SUCH denial!
> ...



SSSHhhhhhhh Jess, don't let anyone hear you agree with me! Then i can't have my tanty!


----------



## Dar1stheory (Sep 29, 2009)

"Leave Wii-Fit alooooooooooooooooooooooone!" :cry: (Hysterical Britney guy style)

Lol, sure, WiiTennis, not so much exercise... 

But WiiBoxing, that [email protected] will take it outta ya! Good cardio in my books! Throw in a bit of "Ali-shuffle" and you've got yourself a workout!


----------

